# Leiser CPU Lüfter



## ImperialTW (14. November 2013)

*Leiser CPU Lüfter*

Hallo,
ich suche einen möglichst leisen Lüfter für meinen i5-4670 (Sockel 1150).
Die Kühlleistung ist eigentlich eher zweitrangig, da ja eigentlich der normale Boxed Kühler ausreichen würde.....
aber der ist viel zu laut, vor allem unter Last!!
Ich suche also wie gesagt vor Allem was leises, und wenn möglich nicht zu groß......
Könnt ihr mir da war enpfehlen? Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2013)

Was darf er denn kosten? Es ist halt auch so: guter, sogar zum OC geeigneter Kühler kühlt besser, also muss der Lüfter auch weniger tun, daher ist die Kühlleistung natürlich schon auch ein Faktor  

Was für ein Board hast Du? Gehäuse?


----------



## ImperialTW (15. November 2013)

Verstehe....... naja so um die 40-50€ würd ich mal sagen.....

Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Economy

Also die Größe des Kühlers sollte nicht entscheidend sein...... ich find die riesen.Kühler halt hässlich 
aber wie gesagt, hauptsache leise


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2013)

40-50€ wäre schon definitiv "overclocker"    aber je kleiner, desto kleiner muss auch der Lüfter sein, und kleinere Lüfter müssen schneller drehen als größere. Ich würde daher lieber einen mit 120mm-Lüfter nehmen.

Ich würd zB den hier vorschlagen ARCTIC COOLING CPU-K

oder Enermax ETS-T40-TB


Es kann sein, dass Dir schon ein noch günstigerer völlig ausreicht - das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. zB Cooler Master Hyper T4, CPU-K  oder auch einer mit kleinerem Lüfter, also auch kleinerer Kühler, aber: siehe oben... vlt ist der DIR trotzdem mehr als leise genug, aber nachher isses ein Fehlkauf... 


Aber die drei wären auf jeden Fall schon sehr leise. Die haben aber auch PWM, was Dein Board supportet. Selber nachregeln bei Bedarf wäre aber sicher kein Problem. 

Und man kann auch einen anderen Lüfter draufmachen, der NOCH leiser wäre. zB hab ich den hier Caseking.de  nachträglich auf meinen Kühler draufgemacht Caseking.de   denn dessen Standard-Lüfter war zu "laut". Also an sich nicht wirklich "laut", aber da der Rest vom PC leise ist und der ein wirklich fieses Sirren hatte, kaufte ich diesen Lüfter dazu, und der ist echt megaleise, da hör ich keinen Unterschied zwischen IDLE und Last.


----------



## ImperialTW (15. November 2013)

Danke, Herbboy, wie immer eine verlässliche Beratung!!! Du arbeitest bis 2 Uhr Nachts??? Das nenn' ich Einsatz!! 

Ja hast recht, besser den größeren Lüfter und dafür leise!!
Werd dann wohl einen von diesen Beiden nehmen!
Ha, darauf wär ich gar nicht gekommen, noch zusätzlich einen noch leiseren Lüfter zu kaufen!! Gute Idee, werd ich auch machen!

Also, danke vielmals!!


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2013)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Danke, Herbboy, wie immer eine verlässliche Beratung!!! Du arbeitest bis 2 Uhr Nachts??? Das nenn' ich Einsatz!!
> 
> Ja hast recht, besser den größeren Lüfter und dafür leise!!
> Werd dann wohl einen von diesen Beiden nehmen!
> ...


 an sich sollten die mitgelieferten Lüfter bei den beiden aber leise genug sein. Und ich arbeite ja nicht, das ist Hobby - und kurz vorm Schlafengehen hab ich halt noch kurz reingeschaut


----------

